
SpaceX recovery boat spotted with huge claw-like “fairing grabber” - cesis
https://www.teslarati.com/spacex-fairing-grabber-claw-recovery-boat/amp/
======
unwind
By the way, for people who don't follow (aero)space too closely, the aircraft
fairing [1] referred to is basically some type of cover/hood, i.e. a passive
component that makes something more aerodynamic, with less drag.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aircraft_fairing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aircraft_fairing)

------
Tuxer
The soon to come on-board videos of this high speed boat trying to catch a
fairing coming from space under steerable parachute will be AWESOME.

------
perilunar
"the mechanism spotted aboard would appear to be a small departure, likely
instead making use of a net to catch the fairing."

Doesn't look like a 'grabber' to me either. Looks exactly like four moveable
arms that will support a giant net.

